# Fiat Ducato 10 Murvi Campervan



## Eymoutiers (Apr 5, 2011)

I have an old Fiat Ducato 10 Murvi Petrol and I need some help!
I cannot get the fridge to work.
I have tried it on 240v and 12v but nothing, I cannot hear anything no compressor etc. Is there a switch that I have not tried? If so, I cannot find it!
I have not yet tried it using the gas supply because I want to check the electrics first.
I can supply a photo if there is anyone out there who can help.
Maybe it is a fuse, I have checked but they all seem OK.
Hope there is someone out there ho can enlighten me ............. must have cold beer for the Olympic Games!!


----------



## chiily (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, in the newer vans you have to turn the Aux power supply on first before the fridge will work.


----------

